
TailBlazer: A modern file tail utility based on rx.net - ingve
https://github.com/RolandPheasant/TailBlazer
======
m_fayer
Something interesting about this project: It showcases what has so far been a
mostly below-the-radar effort to overhaul and modernize WPF.

WPF has an incredibly broad and powerful API, tied to a fairly inefficient and
poky rendering stack, which can be mitigated through great care. MS has nearly
abandoned it, and is instead pushing the comparatively limited and immature
UWP. I think the revitalizing .NET OSS community still prefers the power and
compatibility of WPF, and is going its own way. This project uses
Mahapps.Metro and XAML Material Design. Together, these two make it easy to
build visually sophisticated Windows desktop apps without using HTML or
reinventing a whole GUI stack.

This could put MS into a strange position where the great Windows apps are
written in a technology that it's written off, and that aren't compatible with
the Windows store.

------
rolandpheasant
I am the develper of tail blazer. It is a new project and once I have got its
performance perfect there are loads of features which I will implement.

Please everyone feel free to raise feature requests on github

~~~
Tepix
A non-gui version perhaps? I dread having to use a mouse to deal with
logfiles.

------
Freaky
See also The Log File Navigator (lnav) if you're in the market for a fancy
tail replacement: [http://lnav.org/](http://lnav.org/)

~~~
dwelch91
Just tried this on Mac and Linux. Looks very useful, but in both cases, the
display is washed out (like Mac does when the terminal is not the focus).
Makes it very hard on the eyes. Any idea why this might be happening? (running
in iTerm2, BTW)

------
_ZeD_
just to be sure... what's wrong with GNU tail?

~~~
mikerg87
Nothing. Nothing at all.

This has drag and drop support. A search/filter box. And more importantly was
probably fun to write and is a cool calling card showcasing some of your
skills.

~~~
rolandpheasant
Cheers. You are correct on all fronts

